# Model T pub nr. Bridgend, Jan 2016



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

A modern type pub / restaurant which opened in South Wales in the early 1980s, and closed approximately 30 years later in c2012.

Like every other explore, I was eager to get in and take a look at the place, but like so many other times was surprised and saddened of how trashed it was. Saying that, there were many great features still around to make it worth our while (especially the slides in the kids area!). Visited with Jon6D and one other on a full day out to tick a few more off the list!

Hope you enjoy the photos.... 

The Front



The Side



The Back



The Ground floor....















The Freezer Rooms


















Upstairs / The Function Room


----------



## Rubex (Feb 9, 2016)

I love the wood panelling in here and the selfies lol nice one you two


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice work there, I think your find it was before the 90s as I used to pick people up in a taxi/minibus from there in mid 80s. Also had the police search the garage I work in and my house for the missing corner Lion, naked eye and mockingbird still take the piss now.


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> Also had the police search the garage I work in and my house for the missing corner Lion, naked eye and mockingbird still take the piss now.



Where had you hidden it then?


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2016)

Those stairs and panel's are a bit good, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

Great explore and some great pics the Rod


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> I think your find it was before the 90s as I used to pick people up in a taxi/minibus from there in mid 80s.



Thank you for your comment & info on the place (will edit my write up shortly!) - really struggled to get the opening date of the pub so went with a statement I found on another forum. So thanks again buddy, and hope the Police leave you alone soon!!!


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

Loved all the wooden details - bet that was a great place in its day - thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 10, 2016)

It's still quite nice.don't look too trashed..was talking to someone about this today..so might add it to my list for a little tour later.some nice shots there


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

It's looking good after all these years empty hardly trashed at all...amazing! Great shots.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 10, 2016)

Great pictures, the building looks really nice too, finding a ball pit is always a win!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2016)

What a lovely place with all that nice woodwork. What a waste of a good pub.


----------



## morrti (Feb 10, 2016)

Great pics thanks for the post, added to 'to do' list.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, that's actually pretty good, most pubs get trashed within minutes of closing! 
Nicely lit, thanks for sharing


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 15, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, that's actually pretty good, most pubs get trashed within minutes of closing!
> Nicely lit, thanks for sharing



Thanks a lot - the upstairs/function room seem to be fairing far better than the dining area / bar downstairs at the moment. But the living quarters was so trashed there was no point taking any photos at all..... but yes, lots of features in the pub hanging on in there!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 16, 2016)

Been awhile since I last saw this, glad the lionheads are in place still!


----------



## bky88 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beware dirty needles everywhere.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha looks like a fun explore! Great shots!


----------



## Seven (Apr 2, 2016)

This place looks rather nice, shame about the living quarters tho


----------

